# سؤال للاعضاء



## Desert Rose (1 أكتوبر 2011)

هو مجرد سؤال وخطر على بالى والغرض منه المعرفة ليس اكثر


----------



## alazghari (1 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوة المسلمين : ما رأيكم لو بنينا كنيسة جنب الكعبة ؟*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته

سأقول لك جوابي..

أولا: المسلمين ليس لهم مكان محدد حتى يلتزموا به، هناك مسلمون في مختلف بلدان العالم لم يزورو في حياتهم ولا بلد عربي مسلم، يعني هم بالأصل مواطنون أصليون اعتنقوا الإسلام. 

ثانيا: شخصيا لا أرضى ببناء كنيسة بجانب الكعبة حتى أكون صريحا معك، وأسبابي ليس بالضرورة أن تقنعك. لكني سأقول لك كلمة واحدة فقط، فرضا أن المسلمين سمحوا ببناء كنيسة بجانب الكعبة، سوف لن يكتمل البناء، وسوف يظهر من الله ما ظهر يوم أراد أبرهة هدم الكعبة بفيلته.

ثالثا: الإسلام لم ولا ولن يدعوا للإرهاب أبدا، إنما هي تلفيقات من جهات معينة، وإن كنتم صدقتم كذبة أسامة بن لادن فأنتم سذجاء، لأن هذه سينارويهات موضوعة مسبقا من طرف المتحكم الحقيقي في العالم. وإن جاءت على التفجيرات، فهي تحدث في البلاد الإسلامية أيضا وتقتل العديد من المسلمين، فالإرهاب لادين له، وإنما هو من اختراع رجال الظل في بلاد العم سام وضع لها رجالاتها في مختلف أرجاء العالم من أجل محاربة الإسلام لأنه الدين الوحيد الذي يحول دونهم ودون تحقيق كثير من مآربهم.

هذا اعتقادي الشخصي.


----------



## alazghari (1 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوة المسلمين : ما رأيكم لو بنينا كنيسة جنب الكعبة ؟*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته من جديد

يا أختي أنا لم أقل أن المسيحيين ليس لهم الحرية في ممارسة دينهم. هم أحرار، لكم دينكم ولي دين. وكل حر في اعتقاداته لأنه لن يحاسب أحد في مكانه يوم القيامة.   
هل ادعيت أنني أقرر عوضا عن الله؟ لو قرأت يا أختي ردي سترين أنني ذكرت أن ذلك رأيي الشخصي ولم أطلب منك أن تصدقيه.

كلامي غير منطقي حول الإسلام؟
ما هو معيارك في الحكم عليه بعدم المنطقية؟
هل كل من قال الكفرة وأحفاد القردة والخنازير يعني أنه يمثل الإسلام ويعلن الحرب عليهم؟

ما ذكره القرآن حول النصارى واليهود المعاصرين بأنهم مشركون أو كفار هو ما نقوله، ولكن ليس لنا الحق في هدر دمائهم أو مهاجمتهم، بل نحن مأمورون بالتعايش بسلام معهم والإحسان إليهم ماداموا أشخاصا مسالمين ولا يقاتلوننا أو يسلبوننا حرياتنا وما إلى ذلك.

لا إكراه في الدين، كل مسؤول عن نفسه ومعتقداته.   
وبخصوص الحرب على الإسلام فهي قائمة إلى يوم قيام الساعة، وربما سيكون من الجميل الإطلاع على من هم الماسونيون الأحرار، وماذا فعلوا مع كنيسة أورشليم، وماذا يفعلونه الآن من تحكم كامل في العالم ومجرياته. ومن الجميل أيضا معرفة سبب عدم تواجد العاملين اليهود في برجي التجارة العالمية يوم 11 سبتمبر وهل سلاح الدفاع الأمريكي يغفل عن جزيئة صغيرة تحدث في المجال الجوي للبلاد دون تحرك يذكر. 

إن هذه الأمور ليست اجتهادات مسلمين، وإنما هي من أناس مسيحيين من قلب أمريكا أصدروا كتبا ومقالات وبرامج وثائقية ومحاضرات كثيرة يتحدثون فيها عن مثل هذه الأمور. ابحث عن أسماء كتاب مثل مايكل ميتشر و ديفيد راي غريفين و كيفين باريت و جيم مارس وغيرهم.


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوة المسلمين : ما رأيكم لو بنينا كنيسة جنب الكعبة ؟*

*ع الاخ المسلم عدم كتابة اى ايات قرأنيه لان الاسلاميات مكانها ف الحوار الاسلامى فقط
سلام ونعمه​*


----------



## ملحد حر (1 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوة المسلمين : ما رأيكم لو بنينا كنيسة جنب الكعبة ؟*

*فكرة جميلة*


----------



## kivan (1 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوة المسلمين : ما رأيكم لو بنينا كنيسة جنب الكعبة ؟*




Nancy2 قال:


> *سلام المسيح *
> 
> *ايوة السؤال زى ما انتوا شايفينه عايزة اعرف ما رأى الاخ المسلم والاخت المسلمة لو طالبنا ببناء كنيسة جنب الكعبة ؟ *
> *سبب السؤال هو ان المسلمين فى الغرب صدعوا راسنا بالحريات الدينية مع انهم واخدين حقوقهم اكتر ما كانوا واخدينها فى بلادهم الاصلية وبياخدوا حقوق اكتر من اللى هما انفسهم بيدوها للاقليات اللى عايشة معاهم فى بلادهم الاسلامية *
> ...




الرب يباركك 
السؤال رائع هل تسمحى باعادة النشر فى اماكن اخرى مثل الفيس بوك 
و اظن اننا سنرى كلام اسلامى ليس لة مثيل 
الرب يحفظك دائما لمجد اسمة القدوس


----------



## شمس الأسلام (2 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوة المسلمين : ما رأيكم لو بنينا كنيسة جنب الكعبة ؟*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته ..
أختي .. الأسلام لا يمنع أي شخص من أن يكون له حريته الكاملة .,. 
ولكن لو أفترضنا أننا بنينا كنيسة بجانب الكعبة فمن الطبيعي أن تحدث مشاكل ( بسبب أختلاف الأديان ) ..
وتأكدي بأن المسلمين يحبون ويحترمون المسيحين بشكل لا تتخيلينه .. ولن أقول لك أن الجميع يحترم ديانتكم .. والسبب هو أنهم لم يعاشروا مسيحيا من قبل .. مثل بعض المسيحيين وليس جميع المسيحيين ..
وشكرا لك .. موضوع رائع للنقاش .. بالتوفيق .. أختكي ( شمس الأسلام )


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوة المسلمين : ما رأيكم لو بنينا كنيسة جنب الكعبة ؟*

*أطلبى منهم شئ أبسط من كده وأسهل ...*

هل يجرؤ سائق أتوبيس نقل عام (أو) حتى نقل خاص بوضع مُلصق به آية من آيات الأنجيل فوق رأسه ؟؟!!!

هل يستطيع أن يضع ملصقاً به مثل من أمثلة السيد المسيح بجوار مُلصق ( الحجاب قبل الحساب ) ؟؟؟

هل يستطيع ان يُعلن عن مكان تبرعات لمؤسسة أو دار أو جمعية مسيحية ؟؟!!!


----------



## دانا1989 (6 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوة المسلمين : ما رأيكم لو بنينا كنيسة جنب الكعبة ؟*

هممممممم ما اتوقع في مشكلة يا اعزائي^^
والاسلام يمنع منعا باتا هدم  الكنائس او قتل اي شخص يعبد الله بغض النظر عن دينه
​


----------



## دانا1989 (6 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوة المسلمين : ما رأيكم لو بنينا كنيسة جنب الكعبة ؟*

بس احنا عنا بدينا انه مكة المكرمة للمسلمين فقط بس من ناحية مبدأ ما اظن في مشكلة​


----------



## Critic (6 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوة المسلمين : ما رأيكم لو بنينا كنيسة جنب الكعبة ؟*

علشان لما يسألوا بعد كدة ليه مش عايزنا نبنى جامع فى الفاتيكان نبقى نسألهم السؤال ده


----------



## Critic (6 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوة المسلمين : ما رأيكم لو بنينا كنيسة جنب الكعبة ؟*




> والاسلام يمنع منعا باتا هدم الكنائس او قتل اي شخص يعبد الله بغض النظر عن دينه


متاكدة ؟
ماذا لو اثبت لكى العكس من الكتب الاسلامية ووقائع تاريخية للخلفاء ؟


----------



## legendary man (11 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوة المسلمين : ما رأيكم لو بنينا كنيسة جنب الكعبة ؟*

لا لن يحدث هذا ابدا 

بالنسبه لجزئيه الجامع بجوار الفاتيكان 

فنحن لسنا فى حاجه لبناء مسجد بجوار الفايتكان 

محدش عارف ايه اللى هيحصل بعد كده ويا ترى الزمن فيه ايه !

ربنا يدينا طوله العمر ونبقى نشوف ايه اللى هيحصل فى مواجهات الاديان الحتميه


----------



## Genius Man (11 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوة المسلمين : ما رأيكم لو بنينا كنيسة جنب الكعبة ؟*

لم نقل اننا نريد بناء مسجد جنب الفاتيكان يااختـي لان كل مكان مقدس يختص بحرية الشخص الدائمة فيه للعبادة سواء كانت بمكة التى هى اصلا موطن الانبياء والرسل والمسلمين واعتقد انه ممنوع بناء كنائس او اديره او اى شىء لا يخص ديننا كما انتم تفعلون . 
--- 

ثانيا لا احب لاى شخص ان يتكلم برايه نريد تبادل ايات انت تاتى لى بايه ومصطلح تاريخي وانا ااتى لك ومن يفوزر ماذا يحدث  ؟؟؟

اختي نانسي راجعي نفسك وردودك وخليكي منطقية وياريت تجيبلنا حاجات من التاريخ + من الانجيل يمكن اصدقك يااختي


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوة المسلمين : ما رأيكم لو بنينا كنيسة جنب الكعبة ؟*




alazghari قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته
> 
> سأقول لك كلمة واحدة فقط، فرضا أن المسلمين سمحوا ببناء كنيسة بجانب الكعبة، سوف لن يكتمل البناء



*ده تنجيم ولا نبوة ...... ممكن افهم ؟؟*


----------



## Genius Man (11 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوة المسلمين : ما رأيكم لو بنينا كنيسة جنب الكعبة ؟*



صوت صارخ قال:


> *ده تنجيم ولا نبوة ...... ممكن افهم ؟؟*


بيقولك  أن يعني احتماليه possibility


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوة المسلمين : ما رأيكم لو بنينا كنيسة جنب الكعبة ؟*




Genius Man قال:


> بيقولك  أن يعني احتماليه possibility



*ههههههههههههههههههه
الرجل بيتكلم عن ما سيفعله الله ...... واخد بالك سيادة المقدم*


----------



## Genius Man (11 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوة المسلمين : ما رأيكم لو بنينا كنيسة جنب الكعبة ؟*



صوت صارخ قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه
> الرجل بيتكلم عن ما سيفعله الله ...... واخد بالك سيادة المقدم*


اه قول كدا

اكيد لو اتبني كنيسة جنب الكعبة اكيد ربنا حكمة اقوى من البشر وهيحصل كما حصل لابرهه

اقرا القران  وشوف  

للعلم انا ان شاء الله ساكون من احدي افراد الجيش المصري باذن الله


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوة المسلمين : ما رأيكم لو بنينا كنيسة جنب الكعبة ؟*




Genius Man قال:


> اه قول كدا
> 
> اكيد لو اتبني كنيسة جنب الكعبة اكيد ربنا حكمة اقوى من البشر وهيحصل كما حصل لابرهه
> 
> ...



*ربنا بيتكلم على لسانكم يعنى ..؟؟؟؟؟ فهمنى *


----------



## Genius Man (11 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوة المسلمين : ما رأيكم لو بنينا كنيسة جنب الكعبة ؟*



صوت صارخ قال:


> *ربنا بيتكلم على لسانكم يعنى ..؟؟؟؟؟ فهمنى *


ياباشا ادلة تاريخية ؟؟؟ بنجيب ولكن علم الغيب عند الله ولا احد يتكلم على لسان الله 
لان الله هو القادر المتعال ولا احد سواه وهو الذى يدير الكون بامرة 
فعندما يقول كن فيكون فهذا الاله انعم علي البشرية العدل والمساواة وما اساء البشرية هو البشري بنفسه .
وانا بتكلم بادله تاريخية وليس على لسان ربي استغفر الله

والزمن والعهود القديمة توضح ذلك


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوة المسلمين : ما رأيكم لو بنينا كنيسة جنب الكعبة ؟*




Genius Man قال:


> ياباشا ادلة تاريخية ؟؟؟ بنجيب ولكن علم الغيب عند الله ولا احد يتكلم على لسان الله
> لان الله هو القادر المتعال ولا احد سواه وهو الذى يدير الكون بامرة
> فعندما يقول كن فيكون فهذا الاله انعم علي البشرية العدل والمساواة وما اساء البشرية هو البشري بنفسه .
> وانا بتكلم بادله تاريخية وليس على لسان ربي استغفر الله
> ...



*عايز تقول إن إله الكعبه متبرمج على أنه مش عايز جيران له ..... ماشى

سيادتك بقى رأيك الشخصى أيه *


----------



## Genius Man (11 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوة المسلمين : ما رأيكم لو بنينا كنيسة جنب الكعبة ؟*



صوت صارخ قال:


> *عايز تقول إن إله الكعبه متبرمج على أنه مش عايز جيران له ..... ماشى
> 
> سيادتك بقى رأيك الشخصى أيه *


ياغالي دي منطقة مقدسة للمسلمين ماينفعش سيادتك تروح مكان مقدس وتروح بانى فيه كنيسة ويكون خاص باحد البشر

هقولك

انا هروح عند اى كنيسة وهبني جواها مسجد حلو كدا ؟؟  رايك عالنقطة دي


----------



## zama (11 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوة المسلمين : ما رأيكم لو بنينا كنيسة جنب الكعبة ؟*

مبدئياً : شايف أن الموضوع فيه محاورات نفسية كتير ، كأن شخص بيشوف نفسه بمرايا ..

شايف كمان أساليب مداعبة العواطف بالعقل ، بينتج عنها عند العجز عن الرد عدم أعتراف بل مراوغة ، 

متشدقة بالحاجة لأدلة تاريخية  ..

رؤيتي عن المنطق الذي ينتهجه أي طرف في الحوار ، أنه منطق لا يتقابل أبداً ، لأن المنطق يشترك بتأسيسه البيئة المحيطة ، فلكل منا منطقه الخاص به ..

يختلف منطق الأديان و العرق و الطبقة و النوع عن بعضها البعض ، أتفقوا علي ألا يتفقوا  ..


----------



## zama (11 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوة المسلمين : ما رأيكم لو بنينا كنيسة جنب الكعبة ؟*




Genius Man قال:


> ياغالي دي منطقة مقدسة للمسلمين ماينفعش سيادتك تروح مكان مقدس وتروح بانى فيه كنيسة ويكون خاص باحد البشر
> 
> هقولك
> 
> انا هروح عند اى كنيسة وهبني جواها مسجد حلو كدا ؟؟  رايك عالنقطة دي



لا سلام لنازعي السلام ..

مبدئياً : ردي علي سيادتك لا يحجب و لا يعبر عن رأئ أستاذي / صوت صارخ ، فله الحرية ..

ثانياً : أقول لأخي بالإنسانية المتأسلم العقيدة " أرحم و حب ذاتك نوعاً ما " ، لا أقصد بحب 

الذات الأمر الذي يصل بك للأنانية (( جواز بعض الأمور لنفسك و تحريمها لغيرك )) ، 

*حب النفس* يبدأ من أمتهان أشياء تسعد حياتك بصورتيها الأرضية و السمائية ..

كفاكم تأبين للمشاعر الطيبة ، تدعون الحرية للجميع و الواقع يعكس غير ذلك ، 

هل مشاعركم الغير إيجابية وأدت فطرة الخير الممنوحة لنا و سننميها ؟؟ !!

كفاكم بالفعل ، ذلك شئ أفرز ما بداخلنا ..

==

bye ..


----------



## Genius Man (11 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوة المسلمين : ما رأيكم لو بنينا كنيسة جنب الكعبة ؟*



zama قال:


> لا سلام لنازعي السلام ..
> 
> مبدئياً : ردي علي سيادتك لا يحجب و لا يعبر عن رأئ أستاذي / صوت صارخ ، فله الحرية ..
> 
> ...


ايه شغل الوحانيات دا ممكن توضح لى كلامك ؟؟

يعني عاوزانى اتعصب وازعق واللى ايه مش فاهم :flowers:

باى حوار ونقاش يجب ان تسود المحبة واللى هنتعارك :dntknw:


----------



## Genius Man (11 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوة المسلمين : ما رأيكم لو بنينا كنيسة جنب الكعبة ؟*

*سؤال للاخوة المسيحيين : ما رأيكم لو بنينا مسجد بدل كنيسة بدول أوروبا وليس مصر لأن العادى أن مصر معظمها مسلمين فأكيد المسلمين هيحصل لهم حالة احتقان فى حالة تحويل بيت لكنيسة او او او 

لكن فـى أوروبـا الوضع مختلف شوف معاملة المسيحيين للمسلمين عامله ازاى هدم للمقابر عدم ادامية اذا كان النقاش هو كذلك كما تحب فاستطيع ان ابادلك نفس نغمة الكلام وصدقني انا خبرتي كافية جدا للرد مع ان عمري 18 سنة لكن اعرف كويس جدا ماذا اقـول  

انتظر اى رد هنا
*


----------



## zama (11 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوة المسلمين : ما رأيكم لو بنينا كنيسة جنب الكعبة ؟*




Genius Man قال:


> ياغالي دي منطقة مقدسة للمسلمين ماينفعش سيادتك تروح مكان مقدس وتروح بانى فيه كنيسة ويكون خاص باحد البشر
> 
> هقولك
> 
> انا هروح عند اى كنيسة وهبني جواها مسجد حلو كدا ؟؟  رايك عالنقطة دي



يعني معني كلامك أن سيادتك شايفني شخص غير مرغوب فيه ، أةةةةةةةةة ، 

طيب بدون ذوقيات و لا أجتماعيات و لا أتيكيت ولا حاجة أبداً ، 

هكلمك بنفس أسلوبك و نشوف هتزعل من جواك ولا لأ ، بغض النظر هتعلن زعلك ولا لأ ؟؟ !!

ما تشارك جوا المنتدي بمشاركاتك ، أحنا نتكلم بئا عن معتقدك ، منتكلمش ، ملكش فيه 

من الأخر كدا ، لأني الحقيقة بقدس كنيستي و مش عايز يكون كلامك جواها ، مسلمين 

يجوا لينا ما يجوش لا هيزودونا ولا هيققلوكوا ، و لو دي نقطة الخير اللي هعملها اللي 

هي التبشير ، فالصليب له طرق كتير ، 

زي ما أنت بتقولنا " هل ينفع أبني جوا الكنيسة جامع ؟؟ !! ، و كمان في كنايس يشترك 

بجدارها جامع ، يا أخي أيه التباتة !! 

أنا هعاملك زي ما بيقول الكتاب ، 

*المزامير* الأصحاح 18 العدد 26 مَعَ الطَّاهِرِ تَكُونُ طَاهِراً. وَمَعَ الأَعْوَجِ تَكُونُ *مُلْتَوِياً*.  

علي فكرة أنا مش بكلمك من منطلق تأجيج عواطفي بسبب الأحداث لأن المحرك عندي ليس العاطفة ، بل إعقال الأمور ، *اللي بيحصل دا كفر بالأنسانية و حقوقها* ..

أبسط شئ عزفت عن التعامل معكم ، لا أنتوا محتاجينلي ولا أنا محتاج ليكم ، شكراً ، 

تحب تعرف زي أيه ؟؟ أقولك يا نجم (( الأجتماعيات المنافقة الكاذبة ، كتير )) ، 

لولا خطأ السب بمعتقدي ، كان زماني نطقتها ليس بالقول بل بالتنفيذ ..

==

كفاياكم خنقتوني ..

==

أعدين تعيبوا في الغرب و الشرق ، و تلعبوا علي وتر محاربة الأسلام ، و الملحد السلبي 

أحسن منكم ، يكفي أنه بيحترم مبدأ الأمانة و بلده بتتقدم زي الصين ، العبادة مش 

بالشفايف لكن بتنفيذ الأخلاقيات ، و أنا ولا شايف دولة عربية واحد متقدمة ، كله مستورد 

من عند الكافرين بقولكم ، العرب لا عارف يتدين ولا عارف يشتغل ، فقره هيحصل بعد نفاذ 

البترول ، ومفيش تقدم بسبب تدليس مفهوم العلاقة بربنا يعني هيبئا في فقر ..

السعودية يا أخي اللي طالعين بيها السما ، ولا عندها تقدم ولا حاجة ، دمرتونا بطمعكوا و 

أنانيتكوا لأنكم أعدين علي مناصب أولي الأمر بالبلد ، يا راجل دا الأحتلال الأنجليزي عمل 

السكة الحديد بمصر ، الأحتلال الأنجليزي الكافر نفع و أنتوا مفسدين لأنكم أبسط شئ ما 

أثمرتوا ، أقول أيه ولا أيه ؟؟ خليكوا مكانكوا كدا ..

يا راجل أبئا منتظر الأشارة لغاية ما تفتح و ألاقي جنبي عربية الجمعية الشرعية و غيرها ، 

مروقين راسهم ، طيب خليهم قدوة حسنة ..

==

يفضل ما ترد لأن بالرد ما هنغير من الوضع بالكلام بس ..


----------



## Genius Man (11 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوة المسلمين : ما رأيكم لو بنينا كنيسة جنب الكعبة ؟*



zama قال:


> يعني معني كلامك أن سيادتك شايفني شخص غير مرغوب فيه ، أةةةةةةةةة ،
> 
> طيب بدون ذوقيات و لا أجتماعيات و لا أتيكيت ولا حاجة أبداً ،
> 
> ...




جميع الردود التى فحصتها للاسف مثل ردودك ( ليس كلام من الاجيل ) 
انما هو تعبير عن اراء ورايك لا  يهمنــي فى شىء 
قد نختلف وقد نتفق ولكن رايكــ للاسف انت تمثله بعينك وبشخصك
وبعدين لما نتكلم المفروض تدلنى بايه او بحاجه من داخل انجيلك علشان نعرف نرد عليك بايه من القران او حديث ؟؟ ونشوف اهني الدين الاصح على الاقل يمكن يهتدي واحد من المسيحيين او من المسلمين ونشوف ايه الغلط سواء مننا او منكمـ



> السعودية يا أخي اللي طالعين بيها السما ، ولا عندها تقدم ولا حاجة ، دمرتونا بطمعكوا و


السعودية لم تقول لك شىء السعودية بحالها يااخي الناس ماتكلموا على مصر ولا علينا بكلمه غلط علشان تقعدوا تسبوا فى الناس كدا بدون ذنب
وبعدين طمع ايه مش السعودية دي هى اللى ساعدت مصر فى حرب 73 ؟؟ 
وهى بردوا نفس الدول اللى انقذتنا ببعض من المساعدات 
كفاية النفط اللى عندهم اللى لو منعوه عن امريكا ( هتمرض امريكا لمليون سنة قدام )



> أنانيتكوا لأنكم أعدين علي مناصب أولي الأمر بالبلد ، يا راجل دا الأحتلال الأنجليزي عمل
> 
> السكة الحديد بمصر ، الأحتلال الأنجليزي الكافر نفع و أنتوا مفسدين لأنكم أبسط شئ ما
> 
> ...



انت كدا بتدخل فى محاور مختلفة يعني مش عارف اجيلك منين 

مرة تقولى سعودية ومرة سكة حديد ومرة مصر ومرة ومرة ومرة 

بس هضطر انى اتابع كل نقطة وياريت لو سبت نقطة نبهني عليها علشان ماتقولش انى بهمل نقاط !!!!

بالنسبة للاجانب دا احتلال كان فى مصر وكان ايامها مافيش ثورة صناعية غير بدول اوروبا 
وايامها الثورة الصناعية والمنتجات كانت تدفق لمصر نظرا لغزارتها بدول اوروبا 
وايامها محمد على كان منع المنتجات انها تدخل مصر
لكن دول اوروبا كالعادة والى يومنا هذا عملوا اجتماع ( برلين ) علشان يفرضوا بعض القوانين على السيد / محمد على والى مصر 
وكان ساعتها محمد على بيعمل توسع لحدود مصر وساعتها وصل لتركيا ولكن بعد ماوصل وجدوا خطر محمد على من خلال توسعاته فانجلترا كانت هتموت ( على انها تدخل البضاعه والمنتجات لمصر ) راجـع التاريخ :scenic:
المهمــ دا اللى حصل 


> أعدين تعيبوا في الغرب و الشرق ، و تلعبوا علي وتر محاربة الأسلام ، و الملحد السلبي


مش عارف اقولك ايه داخل شمال فى الاسلام مع ان الاسلام لم يضرك وان وجد بعض المتطرفين اللى هم لا يمثلوا الاسلام بشىء بل هم حقارات وتوضع تحت الجزم 
لكن الاسلام دعا الى احترام الغير وايضا الاسلام يحثنا على ان نحترم الكافر واليهودي والنصراني والمسيحي ووووو 
ومش عاوز حوارات انا عاوزك تستدل باشياء من دينك الله يكرمك

اخوك / احمد


----------



## Genius Man (11 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوة المسلمين : ما رأيكم لو بنينا كنيسة جنب الكعبة ؟*



Nancy2 قال:


> *ياسلام ؟ والكنيسة مش مكان مقدس للمسيحيين ولا المقدسات ليكو انتو بس ؟ هو انتو عايشين على الارض لوحدكو ؟ متسمعش عن الكنيسة اللى فى تركيا اللى نصها جامع ونصها كنيسة عارف ليه ؟ علشان الاحتلال الاسلامى اخد الكنيسة ديه بالقوة وقلبها مسجد لكن كان فيها حاجات وصور مقدروش يشيلوها ففضل المبنى من جواه فيه صور قديسين واشياء مسيحية على الجدران ولكن هو اتقلب جامع تحب اوريك صورها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ لان انا شوفتها وزورتها بنفسى ولا ايه رأى حضرتك ؟*
> *والفاتيكان مش مكان مقدس للمسيحيين ؟ بتبنوا جنبه جامع ليه ؟ فهمنى ولا المقدسات ليكو انتو بس ولاهو دايما حلال ليكو حرام لغيركو ؟ متعرفوش تعيشو غير لما تفطسو الاخر *



هههه دا سؤال كنت بساله لصاحب الموضوع اشوف ردة فعله زي ماهو بيجس نبضنا احنا كمان :t17:
وبعدين مافيش حاجه اسمها احتلال اسلامى

التاريخ كله يشهد عن الحملات الصليبيه اللى كانت بالقدس وادت الى مجازر مرعبه لم يشهدها التاريخ

وتعرف يااختي المجازر دى كانت فى مين كانت فى ( مسيحيين ويهود ومسلمين ) العدوان الصليبي لم يفرق بين احد فاخذوا فى قتال الجميع

بينما صلاح الدين لم يفعل ذلك ولم يقتل امراة ولا طفل ولا كهل اى عجوزز وهذه هى ردة فعلنا !

للعلم فيه كنائس فى اوروبا اتحولت لمساجد بس دا ليه سبب ان مسلمين اشتروا الكنائس دي وهى مروضة للبيع من قبل اصحابها

وهناك كنائس تحولت الى مناطق خمارات وبيوت ولو عاوزه دليل اجيب لك اللشيخ محمد العريفي كان هناك وغيره وممكن اجيب لك ادله كتير

بس نفسى منك طلب طلب صغنطوط بس ممكن تتكلمى بعقل وبلاش حركة التعصبيه دى لانك كدا بتكشفى مين هو اللى متعصب :spor24:


----------



## legendary man (11 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوة المسلمين : ما رأيكم لو بنينا كنيسة جنب الكعبة ؟*



Genius Man قال:


> وبعدين مافيش حاجه اسمها احتلال اسلامى



احتىلال ايه بس يا اخى !

شىء غريب فعلا وكلام اغرب !

سقطت القسطنطينيه على يد محمد الفاتح - صاحب ال 23 عاما - واصبح الشرق باغلبيه مسلمه كاسحه 

وبعيد سنوات قليله جدا ستسقط اوروبا كلها ...ونشكر حسن تعاون اليهود معنا فى تسهيل تلك المهمه !

تماما كما اخبرنا الرسول عليه الصلاه والسلام ايهما يفتح اولا القسطنطينيه ام روميه 

وهيفضل البعض بعد ان يكتسح الاسلام الشرق والغرب يقولك احتلال اسلامى برده !

يا اخى لو اراد الله ان يجعل الارض مسلمين لجعلها مسلمين 

ومن على غير مله الاسلام ود لو كان مسلم .....ولكن العند يرفض ذلك

وعموما الايام بيننا وسنرى الاحتلال الاسلامى هيوصل لحد فين !:flowers:


----------



## أنجيلا (11 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوة المسلمين : ما رأيكم لو بنينا كنيسة جنب الكعبة ؟*




> وهناك كنائس تحولت الى مناطق خمارات وبيوت *ولو عاوزه دليل اجيب لك اللشيخ محمد العريفي  كان هناك *


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

لا حول الله 
يا مثبت العقل يا رب!*


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوة المسلمين : ما رأيكم لو بنينا كنيسة جنب الكعبة ؟*




Genius Man قال:


> ياغالي دي منطقة مقدسة للمسلمين ماينفعش سيادتك تروح مكان مقدس وتروح بانى فيه كنيسة ويكون خاص باحد البشر
> 
> هقولك
> 
> انا هروح عند اى كنيسة وهبني جواها مسجد حلو كدا ؟؟  رايك عالنقطة دي



*عملتوها كتير
مسجد ايا صوفيا .... المسجد الأموى بدمشق .....

المسجد الأقصى بأورشليم ...... الأمثلة كثيرة
*


----------



## Genius Man (11 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوة المسلمين : ما رأيكم لو بنينا كنيسة جنب الكعبة ؟*



أنجيلا قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> لا حول الله
> يا مثبت العقل يا رب!*


اضحك اضحك - فعلا اصحاب العقول فى راحة :2:


Nancy2 قال:


> *ياه بينت مين هو اللى متعصب ؟ look who is talking *
> *ليه هو انا روحت فجرتك فى جامع ؟ ولا فجرت نفسى فى سوق ؟ *
> *بص يا استاذى الفاضل ليس لك الحق فى التعليق على شخصى ناقش كلامى فقط ولا تعلق على شخصى ولا تقولى اكلمى بعقل ولا مش بعقل وانا اصلا مش متعصبة اساسا ولا متنرفزة علشان متفرحش اوى انا طبيعتى اساسا هادية جدا فى المنتدى والكل عارف بس انا اللى بعمله انى بكشفكم قدام حقيقتكم ولازم استخدم اسلوب ناشف شوية علشان تفوقوا *
> *على فكرة انا ليس لدى اى شئ ضدك او ضد اى مسلم كشخص لان المسيح وصانى احبكم وبالعكس انا بصلى لاجلكم ولا جل خلاصكم ولكن الكدب والنفاق وانكار الحقيقة اللى زى الشمس مش بحبه وبكون حادة معاه *
> *لى عودة للتعليق على باقى الكلام بس ديه كانت ملاحظة علشان منستمرش فى السجالات ديه كتير *



انا متعصب انا بالعكس دا انا فريش جدا وبناقشك من الف لسلام عليكم 

بس لاحظ ردودك وشوفي ( انا مش متعصبة مش متنرفزة ) تكرار الكلام دا بيدل على تعصبك يااختي

وانت في جميع ردودك مافيش جديد( كدب , نفاق , ارهاب ) متمسكة بيهم على الرغم من انى صارحتك باشياء المفروض تقتنعي بيها لكنك ثابته على اشياء من الصعب ازالتها مثل الفايروس 

وانتظرك لما تاتى


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوة المسلمين : ما رأيكم لو بنينا كنيسة جنب الكعبة ؟*




legendary man قال:


> احتىلال ايه بس يا اخى !
> 
> شىء غريب فعلا وكلام اغرب !
> 
> ...



*الشيطان فعلا انتشارة سهل ..... لكن مكانه فى النهاية اسفل النعال*


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوة المسلمين : ما رأيكم لو بنينا كنيسة جنب الكعبة ؟*




Nancy2 قال:


> *ياه بينت مين هو اللى متعصب ؟ look who is talking *
> *ليه هو انا روحت فجرتك فى جامع ؟ ولا فجرت نفسى فى سوق ؟ *
> *بص يا استاذى الفاضل ليس لك الحق فى التعليق على شخصى ناقش كلامى فقط ولا تعلق على شخصى ولا تقولى اكلمى بعقل ولا مش بعقل وانا اصلا مش متعصبة اساسا ولا متنرفزة علشان متفرحش اوى انا طبيعتى اساسا هادية جدا فى المنتدى والكل عارف بس انا اللى بعمله انى بكشفكم قدام حقيقتكم ولازم استخدم اسلوب ناشف شوية علشان تفوقوا *
> *على فكرة انا ليس لدى اى شئ ضدك او ضد اى مسلم كشخص لان المسيح وصانى احبكم وبالعكس انا بصلى لاجلكم ولا جل خلاصكم ولكن الكدب والنفاق وانكار الحقيقة اللى زى الشمس مش بحبه وبكون حادة معاه *
> *لى عودة للتعليق على باقى الكلام بس ديه كانت ملاحظة علشان منستمرش فى السجالات ديه كتير *



*استاذه نانسى ..... الواد بيستظرف ..... مش ديه النوعية اللى بتفهم *


----------



## Genius Man (11 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوة المسلمين : ما رأيكم لو بنينا كنيسة جنب الكعبة ؟*



صوت صارخ قال:


> *عملتوها كتير
> مسجد ايا صوفيا .... المسجد الأموى بدمشق .....
> 
> المسجد الأقصى بأورشليم ...... الأمثلة كثيرة
> *



أوروبا ماعليها كلام اظن ممكن يفعصوا اى مسلم هناك والدليل انهم لايحبون اى مسلم

+ كما قولت بالاعلى ان الكنائس هناك تباع ونحن نشتري وبين البايع والشاري يفتح الله :t16:

وهناك كنائس تحول لبيوت ومحل وو وووو

المساجد اللى انت ذكرتها حقنا 

كم عدد المسلمين بالدول العربية ؟؟؟

شوف أوروبا كيف تعامل المسلمين عذاااب :spor24:


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوة المسلمين : ما رأيكم لو بنينا كنيسة جنب الكعبة ؟*




Genius Man قال:


> أوروبا ماعليها كلام اظن ممكن يفعصوا اى مسلم هناك والدليل انهم لايحبون اى مسلم
> 
> + كما قولت بالاعلى ان الكنائس هناك تباع ونحن نشتري وبين البايع والشاري يفتح الله :t16:
> 
> ...



*اعتذر عن التعليق ..... كده بقت قاعدة مصاطب ....*


----------



## Genius Man (11 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوة المسلمين : ما رأيكم لو بنينا كنيسة جنب الكعبة ؟*



صوت صارخ قال:


> *اعتذر عن التعليق ..... كده بقت قاعدة مصاطب ....*


يااخـى بلاش شغل الحوارات دا اتمني انك ترد علي زي مابرد ؟؟

هو مش عارف ليه لما اقول كلمة حق تقولوا مصاطب وحاجات فاضية من الكلام ددا:flowers:


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوة المسلمين : ما رأيكم لو بنينا كنيسة جنب الكعبة ؟*




Genius Man قال:


> يااخـى بلاش شغل الحوارات دا اتمني انك ترد علي زي مابرد ؟؟
> 
> هو مش عارف ليه لما اقول كلمة حق تقولوا مصاطب وحاجات فاضية من الكلام ددا:flowers:



*مبعرفش حبيبي ..... واحترس من مواصلة شغل العيال ده ..... فاهم ؟؟*


----------



## أنجيلا (11 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوة المسلمين : ما رأيكم لو بنينا كنيسة جنب الكعبة ؟*




Genius Man قال:


> اضحك اضحك - فعلا اصحاب العقول فى راحة :2:



*فعلا اصحاب العقول في راحة
لو كان عندك ربع عقل حمار كنت قلت الكلام ده ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هو انتم بتتعمدو الاستفزاز ولا ايه ؟؟؟؟؟ 
اجبلك الشيخ العريفي كان هناك :2:
نكتة الموسم هههههههههههههههههههههه

بطلو السخافات ده الاسلام دين ارهاب وقتل واجرام ايات القتال لا تحصى اما الاحاديث فقذارة حقيقية لا تبداو اليهود والنصارى بالسلام وقودوهم الى اضيق الطرق ووووووووو
تطرف مابعده تطرف 
شوف الكلاب السلفيين بيقولو ايه 

فيديو: محبة الاسلام(كالعاده)

والتعليقات اللي كلها شماتة وسخرية من شهدائنا 
وحضرتك جاي تتكلم ع التسامح ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
نقطنا بسكاتك احسن 

احمد الرب اني تركت دين الارهاب 
توقيع مرتدة وافتخرررررررر *


----------



## sama239 (11 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوة المسلمين : ما رأيكم لو بنينا كنيسة جنب الكعبة ؟*

سؤال بسيط وهل رضي عمر بن الخطاب عندما فتح بيت المقدس ان يصلي في الكنيسه 
لمن يصلي فيها خوفا على ان يتم تحويلها الى مسجد

وعمل كما علمه الاسلام الاحسان لغير المسلمين 


وبسؤالك نبني كنيسه بجانب الكعبه تماما مثل انسان يريد ان يصنع فتنه 

لا ادري انتم اقباط مصر تحكمون على المسلمين  بسبب لسياسيه ناس تريد الفتنه 

يوجد في فلسطين مسجد بجانب كنيسه ولم نرى اي سوء
نصاحب اخوه لنا مسحين في فلسطين ولم نرى اي سوء 
نحترمهم ويحترموناا في اعيادهم وفي اعيادنا .... اقباط مصر الى اين ؟!


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوة المسلمين : ما رأيكم لو بنينا كنيسة جنب الكعبة ؟*




sama239 قال:


> سؤال بسيط وهل رضي عمر بن الخطاب عندما فتح بيت المقدس ان يصلي في الكنيسه
> لمن يصلي فيها خوفا على ان يتم تحويلها الى مسجد
> 
> وعمل كما علمه الاسلام الاحسان لغير المسلمين
> ...



*وضع طبعيى اسلاميا ان تجد مسجد بجانب كل كنيسة ...
لكن لو وضعنا كنيسة بجانب كل مسجد ..... فستجد ما لا تحمد عقباه....
سماحة ....*


----------



## أنجيلا (11 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوة المسلمين : ما رأيكم لو بنينا كنيسة جنب الكعبة ؟*




sama239 قال:


> سؤال بسيط وهل رضي عمر بن الخطاب عندما فتح بيت المقدس ان يصلي في الكنيسه
> لمن يصلي فيها خوفا على ان يتم تحويلها الى مسجد



*عمر ده بالذات اللي بلاش تتكلمي على تسامحه ومحبته مع غير المسلمين*

عن أبي موسى رضي الله عنه قال : قلت لعمر رضي الله عنه : إن لي كاتبا نصرانيا ، قال : مالك ؟ قاتلك الله أما سمعت الله يقول : { يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تتخذوا اليهود والنصارى أولياء بعضهم أولياء بعض } ألا اتخذت حنيفا ؟ قال : قلت : يا أمير المؤمنين ، لي كتابته وله دينه ، قال :لا أكرمهم إذ أهانهم الله ، ولا أعزهم إذ أذلهم الله ، ولا أدنيهم إذ أقصاهم الله 
الراوي: أبو موسى الأشعري المحدث: ابن تيمية - المصدر: اقتضاء الصراط المستقيم - الصفحة أو الرقم: 1/184
خلاصة حكم المحدث: إسناده صحيح 
الراوي: - المحدث: ابن تيمية - المصدر: مجموع الفتاوى - الصفحة أو الرقم: 25/326
خلاصة حكم المحدث: إسناده صحيح 


قال عمر : لا تؤمنوهم و قد خونهم الله و لا تقربوهم و قد أبعدهم الله و لا تعزوهم و قد أذلهم الله 
الراوي: عياض بن غنم الأشعري (صحابي) المحدث: الألباني - المصدر: إرواء الغليل - الصفحة أو الرقم: 2630
خلاصة حكم المحدث: صحيح


----------



## Genius Man (11 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوة المسلمين : ما رأيكم لو بنينا كنيسة جنب الكعبة ؟*



أنجيلا قال:


> *فعلا اصحاب العقول في راحة
> لو كان عندك ربع عقل حمار كنت قلت الكلام ده ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> هو انتم بتتعمدو الاستفزاز ولا ايه ؟؟؟؟؟
> اجبلك الشيخ العريفي كان هناك :2:
> ...


ايه دا فيه حاجه اسمها الشيخ العريفي كان هناك انت لازم لك كورس عربي فرنساوي

لا وباين التسماح فى كلامك ياخى مش عاوز تسامح لو بالطريقة دي:scenic::scenic:


----------



## sama239 (11 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوة المسلمين : ما رأيكم لو بنينا كنيسة جنب الكعبة ؟*



صوت صارخ قال:


> *وضع طبعيى اسلاميا ان تجد مسجد بجانب كل كنيسة ...
> لكن لو وضعنا كنيسة بجانب كل مسجد ..... فستجد ما لا تحمد عقباه....
> سماحة ....*



هي هيا كمن فسر الماء بالماء 

مسجد بجانب كنيسه ولا كنيسه بجانب مسجد هيا هيا

الكعبه كل الذي حولها يتعبر مسجد يعني ارض مقدسه لنا 
انت كم يطلب بناء مسجد داخل كنيسه القيامه


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوة المسلمين : ما رأيكم لو بنينا كنيسة جنب الكعبة ؟*




sama239 قال:


> هي هيا كمن فسر الماء بالماء
> 
> مسجد بجانب كنيسه ولا كنيسه بجانب مسجد هيا هيا



*راجع مشاركتى بتدقيق .... لتفهم ما اردت قوله *


----------



## sama239 (11 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوة المسلمين : ما رأيكم لو بنينا كنيسة جنب الكعبة ؟*



أنجيلا قال:


> *عمر ده بالذات اللي بلاش تتكلمي على تسامحه ومحبته مع غير المسلمين*
> 
> عن أبي موسى رضي الله عنه قال : قلت لعمر رضي الله عنه : إن لي كاتبا نصرانيا ، قال : مالك ؟ قاتلك الله أما سمعت الله يقول : { يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تتخذوا اليهود والنصارى أولياء بعضهم أولياء بعض } ألا اتخذت حنيفا ؟ قال : قلت : يا أمير المؤمنين ، لي كتابته وله دينه ، قال :لا أكرمهم إذ أهانهم الله ، ولا أعزهم إذ أذلهم الله ، ولا أدنيهم إذ أقصاهم الله
> الراوي: أبو موسى الأشعري المحدث: ابن تيمية - المصدر: اقتضاء الصراط المستقيم - الصفحة أو الرقم: 1/184
> ...



سؤال هل يوجد في الكنيسه كاتب مسلم او حتى من يشرف على امور الكنيسه او يساعد القسيسين او ما تسمونهم هل يووجد فيها مسلم ؟!


----------



## sama239 (11 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوة المسلمين : ما رأيكم لو بنينا كنيسة جنب الكعبة ؟*



صوت صارخ قال:


> *راجع مشاركتى بتدقيق .... لتفهم ما اردت قوله *



:dntknw: اخي شي طبيعي من اكثر عددا لذلك نحتاج لمساجد اكثر 
وليست القضيه ناقر بنقير 

ند بند ولا راس براس  
بجوز انتم تفهموها هكذا


----------



## zama (12 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوة المسلمين : ما رأيكم لو بنينا كنيسة جنب الكعبة ؟*




Genius Man قال:


> أوروبا ماعليها كلام اظن ممكن يفعصوا اى مسلم هناك والدليل انهم لايحبون اى مسلم



شوف يا أخ ، بإختصار و بأدب و بهدوء ، 

الوصية عندي بتقولي أحب أعداءك ، 

أنا أحب الأنسان كشخص لكن عمر ما كان قصد الوصية حب السلوك الخطأ إن وجد ،

مش هتطرق لفرعيات أنتوا بتعملوا الغلط ولا لأ ، لكن هقولك بص ع المجتمع من حواليك ،

لو عندك ضمير pure غير مستقطب لأتجاهات غريبة ، هتحكم صح ..

==

هقولك _ من فضلك _ ما تغلط في أخواتي ، لأن للأسف أحنا ع النت ، فالتطاول بالكلام 

لا هيزيد من مكانتك ولا هيحسن وضعي ، كلمة واحدة : متغلطش ..

الكلمة يتحدد هويتها بمقصدها و ليس بحروفها ، أنت قلت " أصحاب العقول براحة " ،

هو دا الغلط ، لأن قصدك التقليل و الأهانة ..


----------



## Mahmoud Abaky (12 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوة المسلمين : ما رأيكم لو بنينا كنيسة جنب الكعبة ؟*



legendary man قال:


> احتىلال ايه بس يا اخى !
> 
> شىء غريب فعلا وكلام اغرب !
> 
> ...


 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HtafWKy5ezo&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DvO_aXkN_O4&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KnqNYKXrjH4
صوره خير من الف كلمه


----------



## rana1981 (12 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوة المسلمين : ما رأيكم لو بنينا كنيسة جنب الكعبة ؟*

موضوع شيق ومتابع 
بس على فكرة عنا قدام كل كنيسة في مو بس جامع لا جامعين يعني من كل جهة جامع 
وحتى المسجد الاموي كان كنيسة وحولوه لمسجد وبداخله قبريوحنا المعمدان وكانوا لما حولوه لمسجد بدن يشيلوا ولما حاولا يفتحوا القبر فاض الدم من القير ومشي بطرق دمشق وبعدين اجا شيوخ من الجامع وصاروا يصلوا لحتى يرجع الدم على القبر بس ما كان يمشي الحال لحتى اجا كهنة من الكنيسة وصاروا يصلوا فرجع وقتها الدم على القبر ولهلا المكان يلي وصل اله الدم اسمه عنا باب مصلى وكل السوريين بيعرفوا هالشي مسيحين ومسلمين وبعدين سكروا القبر ولهلا بعده بالجامع الاموي يلي كان سابقا كنيسة للمسيحين


----------



## sama239 (12 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوة المسلمين : ما رأيكم لو بنينا كنيسة جنب الكعبة ؟*



Nancy2 قال:


> *بزمتك ايه ده ؟؟ ده كلام يترد عليه ؟ يامثبت العقل يارب *



ههههههه وليه اصلن السؤال معقول 
اسال سؤال صحيح لنجاوب جواب صحيح 

يا مثبت العقل والدين


----------



## أنجيلا (12 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوة المسلمين : ما رأيكم لو بنينا كنيسة جنب الكعبة ؟*




Genius Man قال:


> ايه دا فيه حاجه اسمها الشيخ العريفي كان هناك انت



انت طلعت اعمى وعندك الزهايمر كمان؟30: بجملتي ده كنت برد ع مشاركتك ده   32



> لازم لك كورس عربي فرنساوي
> 
> لا وباين التسماح فى كلامك ياخى مش عاوز تسامح لو بالطريقة دي:scenic::scenic:


لما تاخذ كورس ع دينك اللي مش عارف فيه حاجة ابقى تعالى هنا واتكلم عن حاجة اسمها كورس :99:

je n'ai pas le temps à perdre avec un ignorant comme toi 
va chez les partisans de ta sale religion et tu les donne les conseils de tolérance  par ce qu'ils ont besoin ces consiels plus que nous 
:w00t:


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوة المسلمين : ما رأيكم لو بنينا كنيسة جنب الكعبة ؟*




sama239 قال:


> :dntknw: اخي شي طبيعي من اكثر عددا لذلك نحتاج لمساجد اكثر
> وليست القضيه ناقر بنقير
> 
> ند بند ولا راس براس
> بجوز انتم تفهموها هكذا



*ديار العبادة ليس لها علاقة بالعدد .... فلو كان هناك مسلم واحد ... لكان من حقه أن يكون له مسجد يتعبد له ..... وللمسيحى نفس الحق .... صح ؟؟

ثم ما الضرر الذى سيقع عليك كمسلم لو بنينا فى كل شارع كنيسة ؟؟؟؟*


----------



## Genius Man (12 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوة المسلمين : ما رأيكم لو بنينا كنيسة جنب الكعبة ؟*



أنجيلا قال:


> انت طلعت اعمى وعندك الزهايمر كمان؟30: بجملتي ده كنت برد ع مشاركتك ده   32
> 
> 
> لما تاخذ كورس ع دينك اللي مش عارف فيه حاجة ابقى تعالى هنا واتكلم عن حاجة اسمها كورس :99:
> ...


انت بتتكلم بعقلك ليه !!! انا عاوز حاجات من الانجيــل تستدل بيها على صحة مواقفك او اى شىء من التاريخ القديمـ:heat:

وبعدين ديني عارفه وبنفذ تعاليمة :closedeye والحمد لله على هذا الدين :99:


----------



## أنجيلا (12 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوة المسلمين : ما رأيكم لو بنينا كنيسة جنب الكعبة ؟*




Genius Man قال:


> انت بتتكلم بعقلك ليه !!! انا عاوز حاجات من الانجيــل تستدل بيها على صحة مواقفك او اى شىء من التاريخ القديمـ:heat:
> 
> وبعدين ديني عارفه وبنفذ تعاليمة :closedeye والحمد لله على هذا الدين :99:



*ايه علاقة ردك ده بردي اللي اقتبسته؟ باين انك فهمت انا قلت ايه
وبتكلم بعقلي لاني مش حافظة كلمتين برددهم كوبيي اي كوليي زي البعض :t30:
ثم حاجات من الانجيل زي ايه يا بني ؟؟؟؟؟؟
ورينا انت كده حاجات من القران تستدل بيها ع صحة موقفك وبلاش تدليس كالعادة 30:

واضح انك عارف دينك كويس اوي :w00t:

وانا احمد الله اني تركت هذا الدين :99:*


----------



## bob (13 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوة المسلمين : ما رأيكم لو بنينا كنيسة جنب الكعبة ؟*




Genius Man قال:


> انت بتتكلم بعقلك ليه !!! انا عاوز حاجات من الانجيــل تستدل بيها على صحة مواقفك او اى شىء من التاريخ القديمـ:heat:
> وبعدين ديني عارفه وبنفذ تعاليمة :closedeye والحمد لله على هذا الدين :99:


*متبقاش تقول الكلام ده قدام حد احسن تتحسد*:t30:


----------



## رضا السيد (13 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوة المسلمين : ما رأيكم لو بنينا كنيسة جنب الكعبة ؟*

من المبدىء احب اقول بلاش نتكلم عن الطرف الاخر بشكل وحش ونطلع نفسنا ملايكة

اولاا البيت الحرام مش هينفع يبقى جنب منة كنيسة دة مكان مخصوص للحج وصعب دة يحصل 

تانى حاجة اموت واعرف لية بتحولو تطلعو المسلم وحش رغم انك بتتعامل مع كويس دى سياسة ولاا اية ؟

صدقونى الدين شىء وتطبيق الدين امر تانى يعنى واحد مسيحى يشتم يبقى كل المسحين وحشين؟ والمسلم لما يتعدى ع مسيحى يبقى كل المسلمين وحشين وعنصرياا؟

ما نشوف الناس فى التحرير مسيحى بيساعد مسلم علشان يصلى ؟

ما نشوف المسيحى اللى طالب مساعدة من الخارج والبابا الرجل المحترم قال اية فليموت الاقباط وتبقى مصر

ياريت نحب بعض اكتر ياريت نبطل ندور ع اشياء ليس لها وجود زى واحد يقول سيدنا محمد كان متعلم شوف ازاى بعد كل دة واحد يكتشف الامر دة ولا صاحبى عرف ولاا حد من اهل البيت عيب علينا والله كل واحد مقتنع بحاجة يعملها وربنا اللى يحاسب 


وانا مع المقولة اللى بتقول مسيحى مسلم قلب واحد ودة مش نفاق ولاا ظهور باكتر من وجهة الحمد لله ع نعمة الاخلاص وبجد المسلم والمسيحى بينهم حجات كتيرة مشتركة زى وجود الله وغيرو....

واتعلمت من سيدنا محمد حسن التصرف مع الغير لما كان لية جار ع غير دينة وكل يوم يحط امام بيت النبى اشياء قذرة وفى يوم سيدنا محمد طلع من البيت مش لاقى حاجة راح واطمن ع الراجل دة والحمد لله دخل الاسلام

​


----------



## أبو الأجوبة (13 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوة المسلمين : ما رأيكم لو بنينا كنيسة جنب الكعبة ؟*



رضا السيد قال:


> من المبدىء احب اقول بلاش نتكلم عن الطرف الاخر بشكل وحش ونطلع نفسنا ملايكة
> 
> اولاا البيت الحرام مش هينفع يبقى جنب منة كنيسة دة مكان مخصوص للحج وصعب دة يحصل
> 
> ...


أنا معك عزيزي مئة في المئة 100%
:010104~171:


----------



## رضا السيد (13 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوة المسلمين : ما رأيكم لو بنينا كنيسة جنب الكعبة ؟*



أبو الأجوبة قال:


> أنا معك عزيزي مئة في المئة 100%
> :010104~171:



مستحيل فى حد معايا هههههههههههه اوعى تكون بتهزر


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوة المسلمين : ما رأيكم لو بنينا كنيسة جنب الكعبة ؟*

*الى المسلمين الاعزاء رافضى وجود كنيسه  لجوار الكعبه
اهديكم هذه القصه واتمنى تفكروا ف معناها وعمقها لتراجعواا نفسكم 
 يقال ان الرسولُ نفسُه   رفض جرح مشاعر النصارى، حينما دخل الكعبةَ لتطهيرها من الأصنام فى فتح مكة، ووجد صورتين، واحدةً للسيد المسيح، والأخرى للسيدة العذراء، وحين حاول المسلمون إسقاط الصورتين، وضع الرسولُ يدًا على كلّ صورة قائلا: «إلا هذه وإلا تلك»، وبقيت الصورتان فى الكعبة حتى جاء عهد عمر بن الخطاب الذى نحّى الصورتين 
أى أنه عصى أمر الرسول واطاح بالصورتين .
 يا ترى فيما كان يفكر الرسول عندما ترك الصورتين مكانهم ؟؟*


----------



## سندريلا 2011 (13 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوة المسلمين : ما رأيكم لو بنينا كنيسة جنب الكعبة ؟*

انا متضامنه معاكى يا دونا فى السؤال الرب يبارك خدمتك


----------



## احمد الحفنى (13 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوة المسلمين : ما رأيكم لو بنينا كنيسة جنب الكعبة ؟*

يا مراهق العقل اسمع الكعبة بيت الله وحباها الله عن غيرها بتعلق الافئده بها بل كانت الكعبه فى مكه لتذيد هذه البقعه المباركه شرفا
 ابراهيم عليه السلام جاء بهاجر الى مكه ليتناسل اسماعيل حتى يكون من ولده محمد الذى انحدر من نسل مبارك ليولدفى خير بقعة من الارض وليس السؤال كما تسأل ولكن السؤال هل بمقدرة النصارى بناء كنيسه بجوار الكعبه اتعرف الرد ابرهه الحبشى جاء بجيش جرار الى مكه ليهدم الكعبه وكان العرب على يقين ان للبيت رب يحميه ارسل الله عليهم طيرا أبابيل ترميهم بحجارة من سجيل فلم يبقى منهم احدا ألم يدور فى بالك ان تسأل نفسك وتقول لماذا يتعلق المسلمين بهذا البيت لماذا كانت فى هذا المكان فضلا عن غيره من الأماكن لماذا لم يسكن فى مكه مسيحى لماذا كانت مكه متوسطه لليابسه فهى تقع فى وسط اليابسه فما من عتل جبار جاء ليقسمها الا وقسمه الله الا ودمره الله الا وجعله الله عبرة لغيره واسمع الرد القاطع نبنى المساجد لان هناك مسلمين وما بنى مسجد الا فى وجودمسلمين ولكن ان بنيت بجوار الكعبه كنيسه فهل هناك من مسيحى هل سيذهب احد الى هناك لا انت ولا غيرك ولا حتى قس بل ستظل خاويه اعرفت الرد لاتبنى كنيسه لانه لا مسيحىايعقل بناء كنيسه دون مصلين فما الداعى ولكن  نبنى مسجد لان هناك مسلم موحد


----------



## احمد الحفنى (15 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوة المسلمين : ما رأيكم لو بنينا كنيسة جنب الكعبة ؟*

يا صاحب الثقفى الثقفى كان مجرما يقتل بالظنه ولوتدرى كيف مات لأسلمت ولم يكن يقصد الكعبة كأبرهه فأبرهه أخذه الغيظ لقصد الناس الكعبه فبنى كنيسه زى الإنت عايز تعملها عند الكعبه ودعى الناس إليها فلم يذهب لها أحد وما عبره أحد فكان هذا سببه فى هدم الكعبه ولما الغيظ ابنى كنيسه جنب الكعبه وادعوا لها  هيهات هيهات هههههههه فأنت لن تفهم 
المسلمون فى أمريكا 30مليون مسلم ياليتهم يأخذون ربع الحقوق التى تأخذونهااطلع على شروط بناء دور العباده الغربيه وانت تفهم أو اذهب الى امريكا واعقد مؤتمر بين فيه سماحتك وادعوا لبناء مساجد للمسلمين وهتعرف سماحة غيرك ممن هم على دينك كما علمك المسيح


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوة المسلمين : ما رأيكم لو بنينا كنيسة جنب الكعبة ؟*




احمد الحفنى قال:


> يا صاحب الثقفى الثقفى كان مجرما يقتل بالظنه ولوتدرى كيف مات لأسلمت ولم يكن يقصد الكعبة كأبرهه فأبرهه أخذه الغيظ لقصد الناس الكعبه فبنى كنيسه زى الإنت عايز تعملها عند الكعبه ودعى الناس إليها فلم يذهب لها أحد وما عبره أحد فكان هذا سببه فى هدم الكعبه ولما الغيظ ابنى كنيسه جنب الكعبه وادعوا لها  هيهات هيهات هههههههه فأنت لن تفهم
> المسلمون فى أمريكا 30مليون مسلم ياليتهم يأخذون ربع الحقوق التى تأخذونهااطلع على شروط بناء دور العباده الغربيه وانت تفهم أو اذهب الى امريكا واعقد مؤتمر بين فيه سماحتك وادعوا لبناء مساجد للمسلمين وهتعرف سماحة غيرك ممن هم على دينك كما علمك المسيح



*هو انت شايف ان مسلمين امريكا = اقباط مصر ف الحقوق !!!!!!!
فكر كده ف كلامك واحكم ع نفسك يا اخ احمد *


----------

